# Tire question



## That bike guy (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks in advance for being generous with the knowledge. My question is are these Goodyear studded tread 20” tires that schwinn used on CT cycletruck the same tire used on early rays? Yes I used the tire code chart to come up with fall of 1961.


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, looks like the same 20 x 2.125 studded Goodyear tire.
Schwinn had to use this Goodyear tire on their first stingrays, as they hadn’t made their own stingray brand knobby yet.
My 63 Lime and Red Stingrays each have these dated tires on them, along with the front Westwinds.


----------



## That bike guy (Apr 2, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> Yes, looks like the same 20 x 2.125 studded Goodyear tire.
> Schwinn had to use this Goodyear tire on their first stingrays, as they hadn’t made their own stingray brand knobby yet.
> My 63 Lime and Red Stingrays each have these dated tires on them, along with the front Westwinds.



 Thank you for your help I wasn’t sure. Makes sense that the only balloon model schwinn made in 1963 was a CT so maybe using a third quarter 61 Goodyear studded tread tire for my August 63 lime won’t be much of a stretch to correct.  Besides only window licker kids can’t wear out tread on a stingray.


----------

